# sound + insulation



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Probably will not be able to "sound proof" it but look for recording studio sound baffle materials if you can afford them. Just insulating the ceiling and drywalling it will help quite a bit.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/solutions/soundproofing_ceilings/

An array of various ceiling isolation options and their relative performance.

If you want a lot of isolation, the #1 thing to do is decouple the ceiling drywall from the joists. That alone will put you in a higher isolation category.

Don't spend a lot of time and money looking at insulation. Simple R19 fiberglass is excellent. Cheap and about as good as it gets

Stick to massive standard 5/8" drywall at $8 a sheet. Excellent source of mass


----------

